
IoT Devices and Privacy Concerns in Wake of Apple HomePod Release - searchencrypt
https://choosetoencrypt.com/tech/iot-devices-bring-privacy-worries-wake-apples-homepod-release/
======
dallascowboys
The futuristic vision of IoT working completely smoothly is still a dream.

For now, it works but only in isolated cases. As the system's AI continues to
learn, the solutions will be exponentially better.

~~~
searchencrypt
It's cool that Apple's systems will supposedly learn on their own, beyond
sending information back to Apple. Compared to Amazon and Google's model which
relies on learning through data collection and then pushing updates.

------
stewofkc
That story in GizModo is cool...kinda what I expected. IoT has a long way to
go.

